# I didn't get my letters of recommendation!!!



## Mr.Awkward (Jan 14, 2006)

I graduated with a bachelor of arts degree in psychology from a fairly prestigious university this past may. Throughout my college career I had severe anxiety and as a result did not get close to any of my professors and could not ask any of them for letters of recommendation since none of them really knew me at all. 
I also did not take much of my studies super seriously thinking to myself that once I got over this anxiety things would be ok and I would end up doing whatever. So far I am yet to find a job, and I can't apply to any internships or programs because I don't have any letters of recommendation. This is making me horribly depressed and I don't know what to do. I also haven't held a decent job for a long, long time so I don't have any employer's that could help me out at all. Does anybody have any ideas how I could obtain somebody's recommendation?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is maybe emailing some professors and telling them about your anxiety as a reason why you couldn't get close and are now having this problem with the letters. Maybe some of them will show some compassion for you and put in a good letter, especially if you got a good grade in the class. If you saved any older papers or assignments in which you did well on, you could maybe offer to bring those in so the teachers will have more to draw upon in your understanding of the subject.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm having a similar concern after I graduate. I don't know what to say to you but I'm sorry what you are going through. Try volunteering perhaps? I don't know. 

But I like what carry is pointing out. Seems like an honest and real way of getting what you need. I bet they are understanding why because they are trained in Psychology. 

Good luck.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just email some of them whose classes you did well in. That's what I had to do when I needed a LOR, and I got a good one. It also helped that in this prof's class we did a major group project, so she could write about that in the letter.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a question. To get so-called LORs, do we need to get close to them during the school year so they know us to the point of knowing our names and saying hi to each other whenever we bump into each other? I mean, I'd feel awkward emailing a professor that I never talked to (even if I got a good grade) and asking for a LOR that is basically like a favour right?

And do we need to give them our resumes, our list of extra-curricular/work/etc, our references, all that great stuff?


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

The best thing to do it just plan ahead of time, things to ask your professor. Even if you don't have a question about a certain assignment, go ask him the question anyways. Do this multiple times. You may still have anxiety, but it will be greatly reduced because there is no pressure to get an answer since you already know what the answer is. Over the handful of times you ask your professor to clarify a point, he'll become more acquainted with you as well as know that you care, and you'll be in his good graces. All he needs to do is be able to put a face with your name. Professors are very very good at distinquishing students. It doesnt take much. You might not have studied a single minute outside of class, but you've created the illusion to the professor that you are working hard. If you put up a solid grade as well, you've got your LOR.

In response to the original poster, do you have any work experiences that you can get LOR from? If not, I would recommend emailing the academic advisor that you had during college and explain to him/her that you don't have any close relationships with your past professors, and what she would recommend you do. She might offer you one or she'll suggest a plan of attack. You are certainly not the first person to have such a conundrum.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

You can arrange to meet with some professors and tell them about yourself. They probably won't care that you didn't get close to them during the year.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

> You might not have studied a single minute outside of class, but you've created the illusion to the professor that you are working hard.


 :lol I love it!

For me personally, I want to go to grad school or even med school if I get my GPA up a bit, so I would need good LORs. I'd rather try to get a better relationship with my prof so they know who I am when they're writing it for me. I wouldn't want a standard, short LOR, you know?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I think LORs are totally ridiculous...if the profs already graded you then why do grad schools want them to give you a recommendation? I am having the exact same problem right now...I'm applying for a grad program and I could not find enough LORs...I have my own solution for that kind of crap...hopefully it all works out.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I will have the same problem, but here is something interesting I read from a professor.

*"Many students assume professors don't know them well enough to ask for a recommendation, but we know them through their WORK."*

After reading that, I started to look at it differently. It still won't be easy, though, but at least I don't feel I have to be buddy-buddy to ask.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I have this problem as well, but more because I basically threw my high school education away and have no proof that I am intelligent and ready to work for my education. Everyone is so dependent on grades that it's impossible to show my true potential. If there's one thing I'm confident about, it's my intelligence, but I have no proof that I'm intelligent because I foolishly skipped class in high school. Which means no recommendation letters. I'm in a community college now getting good grades so I have something to show when I transfer to a different college... but I'm terrified to ask for a recommendation letter at the end of this semester. What exactly do they write about? Am I supposed to give them information? Am I supposed to give them something for writing it?

What if there's nothing to recommend?

*sigh*


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

The worst thing they can do is turn you down. E-mail all of your teachers, and your bound to get a few good LOR's. If you feed their ego, you are bound to get a good LOR.


----------

